# 10 gallon new setup



## Burns (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello,

I'm still learning my way around the forum so I hope this is in the right section. I recently purchased a new 10 gallon tank kit. I had an electric yellow african cichlid, but I found out too late that with what setup I had he was a lost cause. However, I've not given up hope on keeping a happy and healthy aquarium, and that mbuna really got me interested in cichlids.

I still have most of the assorted supplies, but I'm looking to start the 10 gallon fresh. Here is a list of what I have and would potentially like to use:

10 gallon tank
LED full hood
HOB filter
Preset heater (78) and a host of thermometers
Bubbler
Aquarium sand substrate
2 rocks (lace rocks from what very little I know) both about 9" by 5" by 2"
Assorted fake plants

I recently purchased the (lace?) rocks from a LFS. They have LOADS more where that came from, I just made a modest selection to learn if I liked them or not, and having an mbuna, I thought it could be a good choice. The fake plants are leftover from when I was a kid. I'd sort of prefer to use something in their place, but if I have use them to fill space in a tank it's alright. I am also open to using real plants, but I've never done a planted tank before. I've also read that some cichlids not only like to nibble at the plants, but sometimes uproot them entirely.

I've learned that a 10 gallon tank presents a limited selection of cichlids. That being said, I do not feel compelled to fill the tank with many fish. I am personally content with even only one fish. However, I do understand some fish are social and I want to make an environment they are comfortable and healthy in. Another user on the forum, Roger That, suggested dwarf cichlids, specifically a German Blue Ram Dwarf Cichlid. I also don't mind keeping other fish with cichlids (supposing they are compatible), but I have come to love cichlids now and I think everyone here does.

Basically, I am interested in hearing what some of your favorite combinations are and what you think would be appropriate for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Burns (Nov 14, 2015)

I'd also like to add that I plan to get some egg crate and cut it to size to support the rocks. I might have read somewhere that egg crate can also help plants take root more easily?

I have been doing extensive research on how to do a fishless cycle for the tank BY THE BOOK.


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would suggest looking into shell dwelling cichlids also. A 10 gallon is perfect for a male and a couple of females. They stay small, but have big personalities. I have a group of sumbu dwarfs in a 17 gallon tank, which doesn't have too much larger of a footprint than a 10, and they have become my favorite fish species yet.

Plants, if you decide on real ones, are not hard to maintain if you choose undemanding ones and your light isn't too strong. Look up 'low light plants' and you will find several varieties that are easy to maintain and don't require fertilization. If your light is too bright, you will just promote algae growth without additional fertilization or co2. The egg crate will help them root more solidly, but if you ever decide to rescape and move plants, it will more difficult to do without removing the crate.

There is also one piece of equipment you have that I would like to recommend you not use based on previous experience, the preset heater. Two reasons: 1) if you ever have to treat the tank, you won't be able to raise the temp like you need to with ich. 2) They are notorious for failing in the on position and cooking your tank. I found this out the hard way on one of my shrimp tanks. Good luck with your setup!


----------



## Burns (Nov 14, 2015)

I've looked into the shell dwelling cichlids some more, and while they might not be as vibrant as the larger cichlids, they do seem to make up for it in their quirky behavior. In fact, many different dwarf cichlids seem appealing. Many of the "Ramirez" dwarf cichlids look good, as well as the Cockatoo dwarf cichlids. Are there any dwarf cichlids that I should avoid entirely? I know dwarf is a relative term and I don't want to get something that I didn't know enough about beforehand.

I also want to be clear that I DO NOT want breeding to be a possibility. As fun as it sounds, I am not at all equipped to handle new fish babies. I've heard various numbers for how many cichlids to keep together to prevent this. What are your guys' personal recommendations on how many to keep together? What other fish might be compatible with dwarf cichlids? I don't want to overstock the tank, but I've read that some of these fish are more comfortable in groups.


----------



## RobsFishTank (Nov 11, 2014)

Males are very likely to fight because of the tight quarters, so you would probably be limited to just one. IMHO, a ten gallon tank is a bit small for cichlids but a small group of shellies might be possible. Breeding these little guys is fun. I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look at the cookie cutter tanks for 10G.

I'd go with shellies as well. Specifically multifasciatus.

If you want mbuna you will do better with a 48x12 tank or larger.


----------



## Burns (Nov 14, 2015)

I was actually just browsing and stumbled upon the cookie cutter tanks!

The more I look into it, the more I'm swayed towards shellies. I've seen varying opinions as to what other cichlids are compatible with a 10 gallon tank, but nearly everyone agrees on the shellies. I've also read that the multis are the smallest cichlids in the world, which is appealing for a 10g. If I were to go with the multis, would the 1 male and 2 female be the best choice? It seems pretty standard.

Is it possible to keep other fish with the shellies? I've read shellies are territorial, but stay near the bottom. Would some mid to top swimmers be appropriate? Can I keep plants with them as well? I plan to use my lace rock to make breaks in the line of sight between where I might expect the shellies to settle. Is this a good idea?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 10G is pretty small even for shellies. I'd add six juveniles and wait for the fry to add to the colony. My shellies did not stick to the bottom...sometimes they swam with the cyps at the top even.

Shellies want sand a lots of shells...100 shells would not be too many. They will dig around the shells so you might have problems with plants. If you do add a rock you can attach java ferns and anubias to the rock and solve the digging problem.


----------



## Burns (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok, that's more or less what I was thinking. There is PLENTY of sand substrate, so that should keep them happy. I don't want a heavily planted tank anyways, I just thought a few small ones would liven things up a tad.

Now you said... six juveniles? That seems like a lot. Is that actually a manageable amount? I'm very nervous about overstocking a tank, because that's one of the few mistakes I haven't made yet. Would you recommend finding the shellies at a LFS or otherwise? The one LFS I've been to did not carry shellies because they only have one african cichlid tank and the little ones would likely get eaten.

I also want to say that I've definitely ruled out mbuna. I loved the electric yellow that I had, but I now understand that my setup is not enough for them. There will come a day when I consider a 55 and return to mbuna, but today is not that day.


----------



## Burns (Nov 14, 2015)

I spent the last couple of hours thoroughly rewashing my sand. It's apparent to me now that I did not do a good enough job of that the first time around. I also added it to the tank. I took some new measurements of water straight from the tap, and It appears to be about in the 7.6 pH range. My first measurements a month ago were totally wrong, but I also used a different test kit. The 7.6 is an average of four tests, 2 of which were standard pH and 2 of which were high range pH. There didn't seem to be much deviation. I am looking into getting GH and KH test kits, but am I set to add water straight from the tap, dechlorinate it, and start the cycle?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, your PH of 7.6 from the tap will be fine. Like you said, check the KH and GH from the tap also. If your KH is around 10 your PH should stay pretty stable and no need for any buffers. It seems you've found a more suitable species for the 10 gallon to your liking. Good luck!


----------

